# Colorado unit 76 archery Elk hunt



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Have any members here archery hunted unit 76 recently? I have 20 points going into the draw this year and looking for a little insight on the unit. My wife and I will be going out to explore the unit in July.
Thank you


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I don’t know anything about 76, but I respect your patience. I just put in for my 21st point for Colorado. I think I’m still 5 years from planning anything. What a journey since that 1st point, luckily I’m only 49.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

I just turned 61 this year so time to burn some points. I also have 12 for Arizona and 7 in Wyoming for elk. I decided on Colorado this year. Wish I would have started earlier on the points!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

20 points. That’s awesome. 

I would be nervous to spend them after applying that long. 

Good luck


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, I am. Doing a DIY. I can hunt the whole archery season if needed. I have eaten a few tag sandwiches in the past but this one would hurt a bit more. Either way I know I will have a good time.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Brownbear......PM me. Hunted 76 in 19' and will be out there in the mountains of 76 again this year for a week.


----------

